# TransAlta Renewables (RNW)



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

What are the opinions of "Trans Alta Renewable"? Is it a long term buy? If so what is your quantitative and qualitative reasoning?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

The newest Transalta (TA.T) thread I see is here:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/10165-TransAlta-(TA)


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Gardner. Its a little confusing but I was asking about Transalta Renewable not the parent Transalta. (RNW.T).


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

I have 200 shares of TransAlta Renewables. I like the idea of having clean energy in my portfolio and look at it as a long term buy, but I wasn't comfortable buying more shares, you know, just in case things go bad. It pays a nice dividend.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't think there has been any material news about Transalta Renewables for a while. It has come off a bit on of 1) the Alberta investment corporation unloading a sizeable chunk in a secondary offering 2) what I presume to be general interest rate trend. I don't think imagine RNW will be anything exciting, just a steady dividend payer with some dividend growth and capital appreciation.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I moved this to a new thread under Individual Stocks. I don't think we previously had a thread on RNW.

Incidentally, since this started trading it's done much better than TA. The 4 year return of TA is -33% and RNW is +76%. That's total cumulative return, not annualized.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, there's some news now. Apparently, they're acquiring a smaller (US) player? Dang, I can't find the link at the moment. There was something
on Globeinvestor. Can someone chime in with a link?





james4beach said:


> I moved this to a new thread under Individual Stocks. I don't think we previously had a thread on RNW.
> 
> Incidentally, since this started trading it's done much better than TA. The 4 year return of TA is -33% and RNW is +76%. That's total cumulative return, not annualized.


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

This is trading at $11.85... I am thinking that is a good point to add on to the holding...


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

I have this to have some exposure to renewable energy contracts.
i am not expecting much capital gains out of this....this is an interest rate sensitive stock kinda like long duration bonds.
expect them to keep issuing new debt and secondary market offerings.
it is mainly an yield play


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

SixesAndSevens I agree but do you see them growing their cash flow going forward? Given that transport is set to electrify what other companies would you invest into take advantage of this change in terms of supplying electricity?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

TransAlta Renewables provides update on wind turbine failure | BOE Report

The links below are from October when one of the turbines was taken offline and didn't have a large impact on share price at the time. It seems obvious to me that repair of many turbine foundation would be needed. Further detail has not been shared as to the cause but it seems likely it was an engineering error. The units are not that old with Phase one completed in 2008 and phase 3 in 2018. The October failure was at Kent Hills 2. I am more interested in this story from a construction focus than as an investment opportunity. Disclosure. Do not own TA or RNW. The company will lose production while this is being fixed but should be able to recoup a lot of cost from the engineering firm if it was a design error. That will of course mean legal costs but the market seems misaligned to the news both in timing and extent. Perhaps there is more news to come. 

TransAlta wind farm in N.B. temporarily taken offline after tower collapse | CTV News

TransAlta finds cracked foundations at N.B. wind farm where tower collapsed | CBC News


----------

